# Beretta versus Glock



## Just wonderin' (Jun 13, 2010)

I know this is a Beretta site but I'll ask the question anyway. How would members compare the PX-4 to the Glock G-19, pluses and minuses? I'm about to buy my first gun and I've been leaning to the almost-foolproof Glock but I like the look of the Beretta. I know the ultimate decision will come down to what feels most comfortable to me after trying out all options, but I would appreciate any objective comparisons that any of you can offer. 
Thanks.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Overall, the Beretta PX4 Storm is a pleasure to shoot. It is simple to field strip and clean (breakdown takes two seconds and the barrel is chrome-lined). It is extremely accurate. Perceived recoil and barrel rise are minimal, making rapid follow-up shots easier. The adjustable backstrap provides the opportunity to find an excellent fit.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wonderin' said:


> I know this is a Beretta site but I'll ask the question anyway. How would members compare the PX-4 to the Glock G-19, pluses and minuses? I'm about to buy my first gun and I've been leaning to the almost-foolproof Glock but I like the look of the Beretta. I know the ultimate decision will come down to what feels most comfortable to me after trying out all options, but I would appreciate any objective comparisons that any of you can offer.
> Thanks.


Have you shot either one? I think that once you have shot them both you'll know what you want right away. My brother owns the Glock 17 and I seriously do not like the trigger on it and I couldnt get good groups on it. I own the px4 .45ACP type F and I can get really good groups at 10 yrds. For me there's nothing I don't like about my px4 storm, thats after ive shot my buddies xd .45 service pistol, xdm 9mm, and a Glock 17 next to it. 
Hope some of that helped.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I have owned several samples of both so I think I can give an objective opinion. Other than both being polymer framed bottom feeders they are very different.

1. Striker fired single trigger pull on the G19 and DA/SA or a DA only on the PX4
2. No external safeties on the Glock slide mounted decocker and/or safety on the PX4
3. Size, weight and thickness advantage to Glock
4. Ergonomics and balance I would give advantage to PX4 but that is subjective
5. Reliability - Glock has the longest track record but so far the PX4 is doing well
6. Grip angle differences with the G19 being more pronounced
7. Accuracy should be about par although I shoot the Glock better (again subjective)
8. Accessories advantage to Glock (magazine price definate advantage)
9. Price - PX4 appears to have come down and Glocks, especially with the Gen4 are on the rise; Gen3 Glock to PX4 a draw
10. Durability - that is a tough call but on history alone advantage to Glock
11. Controls - Advantage PX4 as they are large and user friendly (factory slide release on a G19 is a nubbin and mag release is sharply pointed at the corners)
12. Simplicity of form and function advantage to Glock
13. Sights - stock plastic on G19 and steel 3-dot or luminescent on PX4
13. Corrosion resistance - Pretty good on the PX4 but slight advantage to Glock

Trying real hard not to give you the go with which one you like the best answer but that is the truth of it. 2 excellent mid price point weapons and if you like the features and benefits of one over the other there is no wrong answer here.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

You can't go wrong with any Beretta or any Glock.... you'll be livin' the life...


----------



## Just wonderin' (Jun 13, 2010)

*Beretta PX 4 versus G-19*

Thank you all for your comments. I have shot a few hundred rounds with the Glock but haven't had a chance with the Beretta though I've heard great things about it. The only negatives I've heard have come from members of the military who had to use them in the field. Many complain that, contrary to the Glock, the Beretta is less robust in environments where dirt and sand are ever-present.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Seriously "I didn't know this was a Beretta site"

I own both and like the Beretta PX4 much better.

I own both the full size and subcompact PX4










You didn't ask, but I'd suggest that you also look at the Sig Sauer Pro 2022 - it's a great gun too.:smt082

:smt1099


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wonderin' , hope you don't mine me ask on your thread.

I have a Glock 19 & Sig P250 and my wife shoots a 22, Walter P22 & Beretta U22, she is ready to sell te Walter and move on to something different. We where looking at a couple of 380 and reading up on some guns, when I read a couple of comments that the *PX4 9mm recoil is like that of a 380*.

Looking for one to rent and shoot, but can anyone say if this is true or not?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The PX4 recoil is less. When I had a 40 cal PX4, it felt like I was shooting a 9mm.

The gun seems to do more magic on the 40 than it does on the 9mm. It does cut the recoil, but not as dramitcally.

and, its hard to compare it to 380. Most 380s are blowback design... And, because of that, the recoil on many 380s are equal to 9mms because of that.

But, it definetly is one of the lower recoiling 9mms


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Glock's are great guns. However I cannot stand them because I learned to point and shoot with a different grip angle. Everytime I bring up a Glock I find myself looking at the top of the slide. With a Glock you are supposed to wedge the web of your hand up against the tail of the gun and it will point correctly. Which is fine if you don't have a lot of experience with other grip angles.

My other issue with Glocks is something that a lot of people love. I do not like that it is DAO. I also like to have a safety and a decocker. But all in all, they are both great guns and you can't go wrong. I would say they are equally tough...but the Beretta looks way better.


----------



## Dannyboy555 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am the first to admit that there are A LOT more people out there and in this forum that are far more knowledgable than myself. 

The bottom line is this, they are both great weapons with amazing histories and excellent reputations. 

When determining which weapon to go with it is based entirely on need. If you just want a sweet looking gun to go the the range and have a ton of fun with, IMO the PX4 has the glock beat any day of the week. 

However, for applications that require more serious considerations (say your life for example) the reliability, accuracy and reputation of the glock are unparalleled. Simply put there isn't much that can make a glock malfunction. 

Now ultimately we are splitting hairs because most of us aren't in extreme conditions with our firearms. In fact we probably keep them well protected with a quality holster and impeccably clean. All that being equal they are going to perform the same. The question I ask myself is what do I want strapped to my side in a situation that I may not be able to see that could potentially jeapordize the reliability of my ccw? To me the glock out performs all others. Granted this is just the opinion of a novice handgun enthusiest, but all the torture tests that have been applied to glocks can't be ignored. 

There is something to be said about a weapons manufacturer that primarily changes the aesthetics of their product more than the functioning. When something works perfectly every time in almost all situations, you don't change the design.


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*Glock vs PX4*

I own a Glock 26, Glock 17, Beretta 92FS, and Beretta PX4. All are GREAT guns. When playing with the Glocks however I leave the chamber empty and only jack one in when ready to engage. The Beretta's I leave fully loaded because they have the safety and decocker. My only recommendation is to get one of each.:smt023


----------

